# It Works!! Hidden Entertainment Center



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

After all the planning, the figuring out, the assembling and handing it off to a great installer, it works. 

The plan was simple, a bar room full of recessed panels. One of them will contain a hidden audio entertainment center. You push a button and it slides out of the wall, push the button again and it goes back in, out of sight, like it never existed. And it worked !!:thumbsup:

Here is the crappy quality phone video. Wish it was better, but it isn't.:blink:

http://fototime.com/02B8D0396F56AD3/orig.avi


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

That was a wonderful idea,nice!!!What did you use to slide it open and closed?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I used a electric linear actuator.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I keep hearing the theme from James Bond or The Addams Family...

Very nice... Very kewl!!!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is a phot of the gereral area. Most of the room will be covered in Sapelle', the brick wall will be left alone.


----------



## DSallee (Feb 29, 2008)

Really cool! I like that!! It also gives me an idea for my soon-to-be shop... oh the wheels are turnin' ... LOL 

Thanks for the link...

Dave


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nicely done :thumbsup::thumbsup:!!!

Im wanting to do somthing like this for a bedroom TV, coming out of the ceiling like that-would the principles you used on this work pulling up and letting the tv come down?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't see why not. The one I got has a 200lb rating and they have another with a 400lb rating, it is just half as fast. Plus you can put gas shocks on it to reduce some of the weight on it. The site has a few different styles of actuators. I chose this one because it was easier to implement what I wanted to do. They will also be coming out with a TV lift soon. Prices should be lower than most others out their, but we will see about that. The only problem I had was they lied about the stroke, they claimed 30" and it was actually 30 3/8". Made a small problem with my 30" slides, but it was easily solved. I think it was really 86cm


----------

